# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Who here is a biologist?

## lilnash0

I remember seeing someone who's profession was a biologist.  I never thought about this until now. Im a freshman in high school and I've always wanted to play in the NFL my whole life. My football coach basically told me it wasn't going to happen saying that only .04% of people in the state of Illinois have a chance to go into the NFL. So I thought that I need a back up plan... I love all animals and was wondering if a biologist here can message me with some information. Thanks.



Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## h20hunter

Where abouts in Il do you live?

----------


## MarkS

Nearly everyone I  know who works for the States Department of Natural Resources has a degree in biology or another degree in the natural sciences.

----------


## lilnash0

I live in Chicago.. I saw a guy on here who I personally think has the best job... He goes herping for a living. Dream job. I was just wondering what high school courses I would need to take to become one of those people with that job.. I have a 3.7 gpa and I never get in trouble. So I don't know what I would need to get a scholarship or something. Nobody in my family has ever gone to a 4 year college and I want to be the first. My mom went to medical school but I don't know if that counts. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks

Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## lilnash0

I would like to be a herpetologist

Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## h20hunter

Right on....I was born and raised a bit south of you.....Danville.....my folks still live there and I've got family in Bloomington. Best of luck with the future career...I'd say football should be your backup plan and biology plan A!

----------


## lilnash0

Yeah I know where that's at, thank you.

Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## colton62

I'm a junior in high school. I play football too. I want to go to college and get my bachelors in biology and major in zoology. How tall/heavy are you. Position. And lift maxes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sorraia

I'm a biologist by profession. There might be someone else too, but I for sure am.  :Smile:

----------


## piedpython

I always said I would one day go to school to study biology since I was in elementary school.  I ended up going for business management and getting a job as a manager and I wish I chose my childhood dream.  Now I am back to school studying biology.  


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

----------


## lilnash0

> I'm a junior in high school. I play football too. I want to go to college and get my bachelors in biology and major in zoology. How tall/heavy are you. Position. And lift maxes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Im 5'9" 160 lbs my squat max is 250 bench max is 205

I played defensive line and linebacker 



Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## colton62

No trying to sound like a douche but being realistic. The average NFL linebacker is 6'1-6'3. 230-240lbs lean muscle. Those actually aren't bad numbers for a freshmen. I bench 275 squat 405 as a junior. Although colleges don't seem to look at your determination. I have a friend who is 6'5 360lbs and is getting offers at offensive tackle which is also what I play. I severely undersized at 200lbs 6'. Like I said I'm not trying to be a douche or anything but the chances of you even making it to college for football are slim at linebacker or defensive line. I had the same dream and learned eventually that it just wasn't going to happen. So from football player to other fellow football player. Please don't rely on the NFL or expecting to play college ball because you'll end up disappointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lilnash0

Yeah I know.. Genetics suck. I don't know where I get my height from. My mom is 5'5 and my dad is 5'6 . Its cool though I guess. 

Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## colton62

I work way harder then the 6'5 guy too. I know it sucks lol. Id love to play college ball


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pythonfriend

i dont know your education system, but for now, to maximize future potential, i think you should be interested in all natural sciences. especially physics, biology, and chemistry. mathematics and logic will also help (in german we call them "pure sciences", while not being empirical, they still are sciences, and they help with all natural sciences). the specific direction you want to go should be decided at university level, not earlier. you cannot pick one natural science and fully seperate it from the others. life powers itself and builds itself with chemistry, and physics determines the success of certain strategies. like the body structure of the giraffe, or the ability of spider hatchlings to fly with the wind using a single thread of silk.

the seperation between different subjects does not exist in nature / reality.

watch this:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0h_uI-Dmb4 

and just for fun, this one, because it never fails to send shivers down my spine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nnwvoH-4XI  if your mindset has not already been changed by science, it will be. and if you think that sticking to just biology can prevent it, i dont think you will be a good biologist. i think picking up any natural science will have philosophical consequences. we are stardust.

----------


## sorraia

If a person has a passion, they should follow it. Going into physics when your passion is biology will lead to disappointment, frustration, wasted time, and failure. Its been seen time and again when people study something they don't care for.

Also, going into biology doesn't mean that's the only thing you study. Any good school will have you studying all related disciplines, plus some unrelated "electives" for a well rounded education. I decided in grade school I wanted to be a biologist. I followed that dream and went to school for biology. In the course of getting my degree I took general chemistry, organic chemistry, biochemistry, physics, calculus, statistics, English, world history, sociology, psychology, philosophy, environmental science, gis, urbanization, world religions, animal behavior, earth sciences, geology, physiology, genetics,  and more. Being a biology major I had to take quite a few actual biology classes, but as you can see the was quite a bit more I had to take. I actually took extra classes to round out my education even more.

----------


## sorraia

Also I know people who loved biology but had to change majors because they couldn't handle all the additional studies they needed to complete.

----------


## kylearmbar

I was going to school for zoology, with my speciality being herpetology. Hope to start back up here soon. I'd like to get a job as a field biologist, good luck to us both haha. as for classes,environmental sciences, animal kingdom if your school offers it, and whatever else you can pertaining to the field of animals.

----------


## Pythonfriend

i meant: especially physics AND biology AND chemistry. i think the place to go for one specific subject is at university, because the education before that will not allow you to get deep enough into one subject anyway. the difference between a teacher and a professor is that one of them has actual experience with scientific research. teachers are educators, while professors are chosen for their depth of knowledge and their scientific accomplishments, their skills at educating are secondary.

----------


## sorraia

> i meant: especially physics AND biology AND chemistry. i think the place to go for one specific subject is at university, because the education before that will not allow you to get deep enough into one subject anyway. the difference between a teacher and a professor is that one of them has actual experience with scientific research. teachers are educators, while professors are chosen for their depth of knowledge and their scientific accomplishments, their skills at educating are secondary.


I don't know how it works where you are from, but over here,  in order to even get a degree in a subject one must go to a college/university. Also to even get a job in certain fields (especially the sciences), one must have a degree, and the level of that degree (bachelor's, master's, or phd) depends on the specifics of the job desired. The higher the degree desired, the more University time required, with more concentration on that specific field. 

All of that said, you aren't going to be able to get a degree studying JUST one subject. All of those subjects I listed are all of the subjects I had to take to get my degree, AT the University. The classes I took in high school and earlier don't even count toward that college degree, except for the advanced placement (basically college courses while in high school) classes. I actually tested out of some of the classes I was required to take for my degree, since I took them in high school as AP classes. That freed me up to take other courses instead, and actually get extra credits (and more education).

Further, you can't even take just one subject while in grade school. Just like college degrees, getting your high school degree requires education in a variety of subjects. I'm not sure if its just a difference in culture, a language barrier, or if we are describing the same thing in different ways, but I really don't understand exactly what it is you are trying to advocate.

----------


## LadyOhh

I have my degree in Biology, work as an Engineer, and am getting my Masters in the Medical field. 

Basically, do what you love, get a good degree that you can use for the field you are interested in, and the rest will follow. 

Not only do you need a good degree so that people will give you opportunities, you need to have valid experience to show that you are capable. 

If you want to be a field biologist, get a Biology degree and intern with a field biologist when you have time. 
If you want to go into medicine, get a Biology/pre-med degree and volunteer with a local hospital. 
If you want to go into herpetology, get a Biology or animal science degree and volunteer at a zoo/research facility.

It is all possible, as long as you know what your goals are.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-01-2014),lilnash0 (05-01-2014),_sorraia_ (05-01-2014)

----------


## sorraia

> Not only do you need a good degree so that people will give you opportunities, you need to have valid experience to show that you are capable.


This is an important point. I strongly recommend getting and internship, or a part time/seasonal/volunteer job,  in the field you are interested in while you are still studying. Its harder, because you need to balance your time more between work, study, and play, but well worth it. If you wait until graduation to look for a job, you could find yourself stuck in the position of having your degree and the debt that comes with it, but unable to find work because all the full time jobs require 3-5 years experience with your degree.

----------

lilnash0 (05-01-2014)

----------


## lilnash0

I don't want to grow up! Aha it seems so confusing.. Thanks for the replies.

Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------

_sorraia_ (05-01-2014)

----------


## sorraia

> I don't want to grow up! Aha it seems so confusing.. Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


As a freshman, you've got some time to figure it out.   :Wink: 

While you go through your high school experiences, if you do feel you want to go into science, pay special attention to your relevant course work. Sciences and math are going to be emphasized in college if you aim toward a biology degree. Feel your way through and see what you really love. In your sophomore year, start researching colleges and university's universities you might want to go to. This way you can start getting an idea of which schools will give you the best opportunity for your desired profession. Keep in mind schooling costs and funding sources (scholarships, grants, financial aid, loans, or out of pocket from savings). 

In your junior year you'll need to start narrowing it down. You don't HAVE to decide on your major before going to college, but if you do you'll be able to pick the best school for you.  If possible, keep a back up plan in place, its easier to change majors in the same school than to change schools. By senior year, it should all be settled.

If worst comes to worst you can go to a community or junior college to knock out your general ed requirements. Only tricky part to that is those credits don't always transfer. I went straight into the University because I knew what I wanted to do and how to get there. But sometimes it works better for someone to transfer after junior college. 

Don't stress about it too much though. You'll figure it out. If you can, look for volunteer opportunities to feel out your options while in high school. You can also contact University professors and ask them about their research. When I get back to a computer, I'll send you some links to the local universities in my area, and research programs pertaining to reptiles. That might give you some ideas.

----------


## Trackstrong83

Whoop whoop! 
I'm a biology major about to graduate. 
Specifically epidemiology. 

It's an awesome field and there is SO MUCH you can do with it.

----------


## OsirisRa32

I am with a second BS in PH

----------


## OsirisRa32

> I would like to be a herpetologist
> 
> Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


You would need, based on my experience, first of all a well rounded biology degree...and if you are looking to go into the field side work of biology a course load that is weighted towards field work type experience (zoology classes, wildlife/animal behavior classes, even a course like geology would give you field experience and show a range of interests)might want to consider looking into colleges near you for any extra courses you could take there while in high school (I had a friend who entered college with 1.5 years of college credit all done while in High school)...of course starting by contacting local zoos, wildlife rehab centers to start getting volunteer/work experience with animals would be a big plus too.

- - - Updated - - -




> Whoop whoop! 
> I'm a biology major about to graduate. 
> Specifically epidemiology. 
> 
> It's an awesome field and there is SO MUCH you can do with it.


SWEET!! glad to see more epi's around here....I am prepping for GREs and about to start applications for MS in Epi/infectious disease programs

----------


## reptileexperts

Biologist by degree, chemist by degree and working profession. 

There are universities that offer specific programs in herpetology. But if you really want to do it right. Focus a B.S. in biology, pick a solid minor incase you need to bank some money (Since biologist make chicken scratch). Or do like me and pick a double major (Bio / Chem). Once you've  got this down, then go back to a different university after taking the GRE and apply for graduate school. Find a university that has a known professor working in herpetology, preferably one who has made contributions to the topic that interest you (Dixon, at Rice University in Houston, is a good one. Whirler at A&M is another). Getting a masters in biology with a thesis in Herpetology will get you much further in life than just a degree in herpetology. If captive keeping is what interest you most. Possibly go for specific schooling with a B.S. in zoology, and then follow with a masters in biology (focused down to herpetology). The AP courses that will help you the most in highschool is to ensure you get all of your general natural sciences out of the way (AP Physics, Chemistry, General Bio - ensure that they will be accepted as freshman level courses where you are going). This will give you the ability to start focusing your electives in your first semester. You'll need maths - Statistics is a requirement at most levels, Pre-cal or Cal 1 as well depending on the course plan. AP Algebra, should pass for college algebra, and you'll get another out of the way that is kind of your basic level classes. 

Check with your departments about research assistantship programs. I did 2 years of field research in the Ornithology department, as well as the curator for the herpetology department (managing the dead specimens). I finished out my final year at the university as a general biology technician, and was able to do some fun stuff with DNA work and PCR analysis for Biogeochemical. . . 

Last bit of advise - look for study abroad programs in the tropics. They will give you an edge, and show you the true potential for life as a working field biologist. I was able to study birds / reptiles / phytoplankton for a month in Belize, Central America, through my university, and it opened more doors than any class at the university itself.

----------


## lilnash0

> Biologist by degree, chemist by degree and working profession. 
> 
> 
> 
> There are universities that offer specific programs in herpetology. But if you really want to do it right. Focus a B.S. in biology, pick a solid minor incase you need to bank some money (Since biologist make chicken scratch). Or do like me and pick a double major (Bio / Chem). Once you've  got this down, then go back to a different university after taking the GRE and apply for graduate school. Find a university that has a known professor working in herpetology, preferably one who has made contributions to the topic that interest you (Dixon, at Rice University in Houston, is a good one. Whirler at A&M is another). Getting a masters in biology with a thesis in Herpetology will get you much further in life than just a degree in herpetology. If captive keeping is what interest you most. Possibly go for specific schooling with a B.S. in zoology, and then follow with a masters in biology (focused down to herpetology). The AP courses that will help you the most in highschool is to ensure you get all of your general natural sciences out of the way (AP Physics, Chemistry, General Bio - ensure that they will be accepted as freshman level courses where you are going). This will give you the ability to start focusing your electives in your first semester. You'll need maths - Statistics is a requirement at most levels, Pre-cal or Cal 1 as well depending on the course plan. AP Algebra, should pass for college algebra, and you'll get another out of the way that is kind of your basic level classes. 
> 
> 
> 
> Check with your departments about research assistantship programs. I did 2 years of field research in the Ornithology department, as well as the curator for the herpetology department (managing the dead specimens). I finished out my final year at the university as a general biology technician, and was able to do some fun stuff with DNA work and PCR analysis for Biogeochemical. . . 
> ...





yes! You are the person I was talking about. I think your job is awesome and I would appreciate it if you could message me everything you did. Thank you





Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## satomi325

I went to school for Wildlife Biology, but I work in a research lab. I just recently started doing field work. Caught a King on my first day and it felt amazing that it happened on a job. I was thinking at the time, 'dang. This is my job  :Smile: '. 

I originally got accepted to school as an Animal Biology major, then contemplated switching to animal science. I eventually went with Wildlife Bio. I know it all sounds so similar, but the majors are really different so look at all the different major options at a school and see if the school specializes in biology or science.
I highly suggest contacting a biology major advisor from your schools of interest first and asking questions.

Study hard and sacrifice just a little and it will all pay off in the end.
I mostly agree with what everyone has suggested. Sorraia and reptileexperts have very good advice.
Also, taking APs and knocking out some GE from your college requirements will help a lot in my opinion. I wish I took more APs in high school.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------

lilnash0 (05-01-2014)

----------


## swolek

My degree is in Biology but I'm taking a break to run my online store and get settled. At some point, I'm going to go back to school and aim for a PhD  :Smile: .

I did use to work as a researcher although my field was marine ecology.

----------

lilnash0 (05-01-2014)

----------


## whatsherface

I have a degree in art history and currently working as a receptionist at a doctor's office. :/ I'm building up a solid reference before I start working nights and go back to school for biology. I want to teach high school bio eventually.  Some advice from a person that totally wasted a four year degree: you will have to work for free. Whether its volunteering, interning, etc, you will have to. I wish I had, because once I was on the market for a job, I had a degree but no experience in the art field while my peers had been gathering experience working in galleries or museums or studios. So now, while I probably make the same wages as them, I don't have a career. I have a job. Don't let that happen to you! While you're still in high school, do some extracurricular stuff. See if your school has bio- or animal related clubs. If there aren't any, or you aren't interested in the ones that exist, start your own! Definitely take advanced science courses (AP, IB, or what have you).   It won't always be roses, but stick to your guns and you'll be fine  :Smile:

----------


## LadyByrd

> I live in Chicago.. I saw a guy on here who I personally think has the best job... He goes herping for a living. Dream job. I was just wondering what high school courses I would need to take to become one of those people with that job.. I have a 3.7 gpa and I never get in trouble. So I don't know what I would need to get a scholarship or something. Nobody in my family has ever gone to a 4 year college and I want to be the first. My mom went to medical school but I don't know if that counts. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


Hey sweetie.  I have a BS in Biology and Chem, a MS in Chemistry and a PhD in Admin.  If you really want to be any kind of scientist, you need to take as many higher level science and math classes that you can while you are in high school.  I do not know what is offered at your school, but at a minimum you need to take biology, chemistry and physics during high school.  If your school offers and AP Environmental class or a anatomy/physiology class, you will want to take one or both of those as well.  You will also need to take (at a minimum) Alg I, Alg II and Geometry.  If you want scholarships, you need to add pre-calculus, calculus and/or trigonometry as well (depends on what your school offers).

Hope this helps.

----------

lilnash0 (05-02-2014)

----------


## Blue Apple Herps

I have a PhD in biochemistry and a BS in biochemistry with a minor in biology. Although my PhD is in biochemistry, with the research I did it easily could have been a PhD in biology or molecular biology. 

"Biologist" is such a broad term. There's been some great advice. Since you're in HS, there are lots of opportunities for you to get your feet wet. There are "field biologists" who go out and study nature; even that can encompass so many different things. Then there are biologists who work in the lab and do research. So I would start thinking about what kind you want to be.

I would try to find some opportunities to do some work/internships during the summer. Examples might be to see if your local university has any summer programs where you can work in/with a lab. (And by lab I mean a research group. It could actually be in a lab doing benchwork, or a lab who does [mostly] field based work). 

My university I got my PhD from had a summer program, you had to apply for it, but we always had a HS kid or 2 during the summer who would come work in the lab. I'd usually get a mini-project set up for them to get some exposure to working in a research lab doing various things. It's great experience to build up for college and can really help steer you towards what you want to do (or don't want to do!).

It can be hard work, and not everyone is cut out for it, so you definitely want to know what you're actually getting into before going down that path.

And as someone who has experience in this field, I would strongly recommend getting exposure. It's not all fun and games and adventure like you see on TV or might imagine. It's hard work, with long, tedious hours. Plus, the field is being strongly damaged and hindered by cuts in funding, which can make things hard. But if you truly love it, then there's no substitute for doing what you love, just know there challenges beyond just getting your education that are worth being aware of.

----------

